# European Schools in English



## Pavel S. (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you, people advise on European schools that teach in English (except British ones). Thanks


----------



## Laurence (Dec 19, 2010)

We'll to be honest the National Film and Television School is really the best graduate film school you can go to in Europe, but thats british.

IADT in Dun Laoghaire, Dublin offers a selection of M.A's

Depends if your looking for practical degree to be honest.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Dec 20, 2010)

In Moscow there is the Gerasimov Institute of Cinematography, in Germany they have the University of Television and Film Munich and the Film and TV School of the Academy of Performing Arts in Prague (FAMU) is also renown.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Dec 20, 2010)

I know FAMU teaches in English, but I am not sure if the other two schools do.


----------



## Felipetto (Feb 10, 2011)

you can apply to polish national film school in lodz without knowing polish but you'll have to spend a year learning a language there.

if you have any questions, let me know


----------



## jinxed (Aug 19, 2011)

What about EICAR in Paris? Is this a good school for Cinematography? They offer their courses in English too..


----------

